# shingle vent II and hip roofs tie in



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure if i'm understanding this right, but if your talking about two hips coming together at the ridge,
run the caps up one hip until the top of the cap extrudes over the ridge and cut that excess off, than run the other hip all the way up the in the same manner, the second will over lap the first on the last two caps at the top,
than take a ridge cap, and cut the nailer 'non exposed portion' down the center right to the face 'exsposed portion',
lay the face side of that cut cap over the two hips 'centered over each' and rap the cut side across the ridge, than cover that with one full ridge cap and install your ridge vent from that point.

I hope i explained that right, I have done it a zillion times and taught dozens of people how to do it, but never in writing tho.


----------



## dondiy (Aug 9, 2008)

*shingle vent over peak ridge*

:thumbup:Thanks very much slyfox, 

That worked very well. 

I had originally face nailed the top cap where the two hips met the peak - as I had read in a number of books - but splitting the nonexposed part of the ridge cap worked better and blind nailing was definitely better.

The ridge vent is on, it's capped and I am done (except for the clean up).

Don.


----------

